# Locking contour gauge?



## Keith C (Jan 23, 2012)

I seem to recall seeing a locking contour gauge some years ago. Never had a need for one too much but now I do. I like the idea of a locking feature, but is it necessary? I see plenty available without a locking feature so one would assume you can trace OK without? I like the idea of not losing what you just measured, but you can always do it again if you bump it. Thoughts? Recommendations on gauges?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one that I've never used or even taken out of the package. It was a Christmas present and I just haven't needed it yet. I'll have to go out and give it a try (if I can find it). I'm not sure how hard it is to move the pins.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The one I had held the pins quite well and didn't need a lock. It was like this only red. Contour Gauge - Santa Rosa Tool Library
Herb


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

The one I have holds the pins well enough to break the lead on a sharp pencil before moving. If it is a $ or two more for the lock it would give you peace of mind. It seems the Craftsman was around $15 dollars when I bought it.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Keith, I purchased on about 30 years ago, it was similar to the one Herb showed. When I used it ... the pins were so tight it marred the piece I was trying to profile when I pushed it against the part. I tossed it out. I think a conture with a locking device could be better IF it loosens enough to prevent damage as you press it against an object to get the profile.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Keith...in the three score and eight years of this go-around on this particular planet I haven't had a need for it. That doesn't mean I won't need it in the next...

I guess I haven't had a need for one but that's probably because I don't do the same as others might...

It sounds like some of the members have had similar experiences so I would probably stay away from the metal ones if you have a need for it.

Prices seem to vary which usually tells me to see/feel it first before purchasing on line...I despise the return administrivia...

Good luck...


----------



## hal (Sep 14, 2004)

Put some rubber bands around a pack of playing card and press against your object that should solve your problem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nickp said:


> Keith...in the three score and eight years of this go-around on this particular planet I haven't had a need for it. That doesn't mean I won't need it in the next...
> k...


I found mine and removed the staples holding the clear plastic to the cardboard backing and gave it a try and the pins are fairly resistant to movement.


----------

